# Weird connection Kenwood amps!



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Picked these up on Craigslist for $50 a few months back. Didn't check the connections till recently and found that I'd have to buy an adapter to use these amps with RCA inputs!

Are these collectible at all? I'd be interested in unloading them if someone has a nice old Kenwood tape deck for them! I've got all the connections


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

aaron7 said:


> Picked these up on Craigslist for $50 a few months back. Didn't check the connections till recently and found that I'd have to buy an adapter to use these amps with RCA inputs!
> 
> Are these collectible at all? I'd be interested in unloading them if someone has a nice old Kenwood tape deck for them! I've got all the connections


Many years ago I did a conversion on one of those little EQ/ Crossovers. Pop it open and swap out the Din cable for RCA wires. DONE! Took about 30 min to do. The amps should be as easy to do also but if you just do the EQ input side then you can leave the dins on the amps as they are.


----------

